# Remove chrome window trim to plastidip?



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, been away for a while but I'm back and have a quick question. You know the ugly as could be chrome trim underneath the windows? I'm going to black that out with the rest of the chrome on my car. I was just wondering if I could easily pop that off to paint it so I don't have to do any masking work.


----------



## Tottenz (Jan 2, 2013)

First off I have never plasti dipped but only thought about it. But I have watched lots if videos and it seems it may just be easier to paint with a couple if inches on the door and window. Then when you peal it, it breaks at the edge. They make it seem easy haha. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Open your doors, then grab the trim from the corner and pull straight up. Don't be afraid it just slides down on top of the door and will pop right off. The only thing is that the chrome piece on the little triangle on the quarter panel wont pop off, so just mask it off with tape and peel off any excess PD.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Open your doors, then grab the trim from the corner and pull straight up. Don't be afraid it just slides down on top of the door and will pop right off. The only thing is that the chrome piece on the little triangle on the quarter panel wont pop off, so just mask it off with tape and peel off any excess PD.


Thank you, that is what I was looking for. Cheers.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

and putting them back on is simple as well? I am looking to remove mine to plastidip them too.
thanks


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Czaja25 said:


> and putting them back on is simple as well? I am looking to remove mine to plastidip them too.
> thanks


Yup, the door trim pops right back on. I did this on the LS and didn't have any alignment issues after either. As Smurfenstein said, the little triangle isn't removeable and it's much easier just to mask and spray.


----------



## Olds_585 (Dec 28, 2019)

How do I remove the chrome trim on the trunk? I wanna hit that with some plastidip too?


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Olds_585 said:


> How do I remove the chrome trim on the trunk? I wanna hit that with some plastidip too?


Here is link that will help you remove the chrome trim on the trunk...
https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/how-to-repair-your-trunk-switch.9934/


----------



## Olds_585 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

